# Predator Helios 300 PH315-51 Throttling due to high temp



## giorgio ch (Jun 10, 2022)

Hello, im having problems with my laptop, i7 8750h and a gtx1060, my GPU stays in the normal/good temps, but my CPU is going as high as 98c causing me insane FPS drops and inconsistent gameplay, i already took everything apart and repaste it with a good thermal paste, but it didnt fixed the problem i am running the FANS at max speed, also i am using throttlestop in FIVR Options i set the Offset Voltage of CORE and CACHE at -135.7 mV i can tell my cpu is throttling because i am using MSI afterburner and my core clock speed from 3.9GHz drops to 0.8GHz and i get FPS drop then comes back and stays around 3.5/3.8GHz then again and drops, i have my laptop in a cooling pad... what i did was LIMITED the TURBO RATIO LIMITS to 3.1GHz that way i got CONSISTENT 40FPS but thats not what i want, i want to be able to use the 100% of my CPU with minimum throttles, i attach screenshots, my score in CINEBENCH R20 is 2250pts also, when running cinebench i hit 90c but when im gaming i hit 98c and have horrible drops of everything, FPS and GHz running my game with its full capacity of CPU makes it unplayable, i get to play 5 minutes of 70fps at 3.9hGHz then insane drops, but when i choose to limit the turbo at 3.1GHz or 3.2GHz i get STABLE 40fps with occasionally drops. what can i do to fix or improve this, thank you for your time.


----------



## Law-II (Jun 10, 2022)

Why is the discrete GTX1060 not being used; [Predator Sense screen shot]? if the CPU and igpu [Intel® UHD Graphics 630] are the only things working in-game then that will cause high temps...yes


----------



## giorgio ch (Jun 10, 2022)

Law-II said:


> Why is the discrete GTX1060 not being used; [Predator Sense screen shot]? if the CPU and igpu [Intel® UHD Graphics 630] are the only things working in-game then that will cause high temps...yes


its just a bug of the predator sense app, my gtx1060 does work as you can see in the MSI afterburner GPU 72C at 1800mhz, thats not the problem, if my UHD GRAPHICS 630 was the one running the game it wouldnt even load or if it does i would have 2 fps.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 10, 2022)

Have you tried a more aggressive undervolt? Also any other apps running in the background, like some RGB stuff or something?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2022)

What "good" thermal paste did you use? Not all are good for use in laptops, and some supposedly good ones like MX-5 are in fact, not. (MX-5 has been EOL'd and discontinued because of constant quality issues)

It's impossible to show in photos, but you need to make sure the heatsink is making good contact - thermal pads of the wrong size can easily cause poor contact, or metal legs commonly used to mount the screws can get bent and shift things off center just enough to cause heat issues 
(And of course, you need to make sure the air can flow in and out of the heatsink and laptop chassis as intended with no obstructions, unless they were meant to be there. PSU's for example are often half blocked by a clear plastic sheet to guide the airflow that people often remove when replacing faulty fans, without understanding why its there)

and as a tip for the post if you can still edit it, you've wrote mhz (millihertz) when you meant Gigagertz (GHz) - while we can understand what you meant, it can cause mistakes and takes up time better spent helping you with your problem. The clearer your post, the easier it is for people to understand the issue and provide help


----------



## giorgio ch (Jun 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> What "good" thermal paste did you use? Not all are good for use in laptops, and some supposedly good ones like MX-5 are in fact, not. (MX-5 has been EOL'd and discontinued because of constant quality issues)
> 
> It's impossible to show in photos, but you need to make sure the heatsink is making good contact - thermal pads of the wrong size can easily cause poor contact, or metal legs commonly used to mount the screws can get bent and shift things off center just enough to cause heat issues
> (And of course, you need to make sure the air can flow in and out of the heatsink and laptop chassis as intended with no obstructions, unless they were meant to be there. PSU's for example are often half blocked by a clear plastic sheet to guide the airflow that people often remove when replacing faulty fans, without understanding why its there)
> ...


ok i corrected from MHZ to GHZ.
I used X1 Extreme Fusion Cooler Master thermal paste, and my thermal pads are stock, i didnt replace them or did anything with them as i dont know what mm should i buy to avoid that problem you are talking about of the thermal pad being bigger and the CPU not making contact with the thermal paste and heatsink, my airflow area INSIDE and OUTSIDE of the laptop is clear, there is no obstruction, i would like to give a shot in every possible solution to get better performance, is there anything that i can try in THROTTLESTOP ?? my room temp is 28C


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 10, 2022)

giorgio ch said:


> my room temp is 28C


Your laptop was not engineered to play games smoothly at a room temperature of 28°C.

I would clear the BD PROCHOT box on the main ThrottleStop screen. That might help with some of the severe slow downs that are happening.

Turn on the Log File option and then go play a game for 15 minutes. Upload your log file when finished testing. Most modern laptops are junk. They alternate between power limit throttling or thermal throttling. It is rare to get the full advertised performance consistently. You are forced to reduce performance by lowering the CPU speed to avoid cycles of severe throttling which you are already doing.

Some 8750H owners get slightly better results by setting the cache undervolt slightly less to -130 mV or -125 mV. This allows them to increase the core offset to -175 mV to -200 mV. Do some Cinebench testing and watch for any improvement. If you do not see any improvement compared to -135 mV for both then leave it as is. This is the practical stable limit for most 8750H.


----------



## giorgio ch (Jun 10, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your laptop was not engineered to play games smoothly at a room temperature of 28°C.
> 
> I would clear the BD PROCHOT box on the main ThrottleStop screen. That might help with some of the severe slow downs that are happening.
> 
> ...


ok thank you so much, i will check the log and upload when i get home, and is it a good idea to clear the BD PROCHOT ? isnt that a safety measure so i dont fry my CPU ? can you explain me what is BD PROCHOT and what is used for, difference between having it on or off? thank you ! edit: i used cache -125 and core -200 and i got better results at cinebench 2624pts, will let you know how it goes with games and i will upload the log. cheers


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 10, 2022)

BD PROCHOT stands for bi-directional processor hot. In English, this allows other sensors on your motherboard or within the power adapter, etc., to send throttling signals to the CPU. This can happen at any temperature. I have seen some CPUs stuck at 800 MHz when the CPU is only at 40°C.

Disabling BD PROCHOT does not prevent the CPU from slowing down and throttling when the CPU is too hot. This is a separate signal called PROCHOT, processor hot. These two signals sound the same so many people think that disabling BD PROCHOT will allow the CPU to go to 125°C and go ka-boom. Your CPU will still throttle if it gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is enabled or not.

I have found that BD PROCHOT is an over used throttling method that is rarely necessary. If your CPU and GPU are not going beyond the manufacturer's recommended maximum temperature then I would disable the BD PROCHOT throttling method.

Some games might not be stable at -125 mV cache and - 200 mV core. If you have any problems, reduce the core value first. You can also try -225 mV for the core. This different offset voltages seems to only reduce the voltage when the CPU is running lots of AVX instructions. That is why Cinebench R20 or R23 is a good test. Many recent games use some AVX instructions so you might see some improvement there too. The maximum difference is about 100 mV. You can set the core to an offset of -1000 mV but the majority of this request will simply be ignored.


----------



## giorgio ch (Jun 10, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> BD PROCHOT stands for bi-directional processor hot. In English, this allows other sensors on your motherboard or within the power adapter, etc., to send throttling signals to the CPU. This can happen at any temperature. I have seen some CPUs stuck at 800 MHz when the CPU is only at 40°C.
> 
> Disabling BD PROCHOT does not prevent the CPU from slowing down and throttling when the CPU is too hot. This is a separate signal called PROCHOT, processor hot. These two signals sound the same so many people think that disabling BD PROCHOT will allow the CPU to go to 125°C and go ka-boom. Your CPU will still throttle if it gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is enabled or not.
> 
> ...


I see, thank you for taking the time explaining me and answering, i will clear BD PROCHOT and play around with cache and core Vms, also i think i found the sweet spot for my laptop which is -125 for cache and -200 in core AND limiting my Cpu turbo to 3.7Ghz seems that doesnt build that excess in temp which i get in 3.9Ghz and looks that im not losing too much performance in those .2Ghz only builds heat. I will post tomorrow the Log, today i cant run the game/test. Will have the 100 mV difference between core and cache, thanks!!!


----------

